# HEY!!!!!!=)



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

youve been here for a while now but welcome anyways


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

haha yeah! as u know i do 3 foot eq and will be doing 3'6 soon...im 13 too, and who knows...i could be showing against u someday in the eq!


who are some of the trainers who wanted u wtih them? i mightve trained with a few!


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

oh and by the way.......ILL BEAT YOUR BUTT!!!!!!!! hehehe just kidding..... or will i? haha


----------

